# Flash-e-Vapor



## MTL (9/2/20)

Disclaimer: this is not a review and nobody is paying me for doing this, it is simply sharing knowledge. Flash-e-Vapor, or FeV is a german atomizer, it is considered to be an RTA even if it is a stand-alone category, even if it look like a genesis, 95% of people use it with standard wire and cotton even if it is possible use a mesh over cotton.







The coil is in the bottom, tank with juice is up and it goes to the wick thanks to silica wick, mini ropes made with mesh (diy, u can't buy them pre-built) or the simpliest metod: drivers






they makes contact with the cotton and they keep pouring juice automatically from the tank. That two holes is where u put drivers, mesh or silica wick; the drivers are in steel coated by insulator, so they don't make short.

This is the deck:






the air comes from that hole, and the regolation is made by changing that little screws, i have 5 of them the biggest should be 1.5mm; the coil is hit from the side/bottom side and not from under like most RTA






The coil is placed like this " - " or in can be placed " \ " ; by placing in between the two screws " | " u kill all the aroma.






the cotton is placed very softly over the two screws, but at the same time u really wanna cover them to almost obstruct the two drivers that will be over the cotton






after cutting the cotton i placed it like an "S", u can placed like an "U" or simply keep it short just to cover enough the screws, specially if u wanna use mesh over cotton this is the best way.






(sorry if the phots sucks and btw, the coil is 6 wraps of ni80 30g 2,5mm support; at the beggining it was perfectly spaced but when u pull up over the coil it is almost impossible keep it perfect)

There are multiple series, like the Vs (17mm), the BF version, the standard series (now is at version 4.5+ or plus) and other limited edition.

I have a 4.5 version, which is a 23mm atom with 2 air holes; it is considered to be a "slow flavour atom". Flavour is around 20-40w, between mlt and cloud. Slow comes from slow smoking, the passion of smoking pipe of cigar sit down in front of a fireplace
with a glass of whiskey or something like that, u have get the idea, is a meditation atom not something u bring at work with u because u wanna take 10 minutes to enjoy the vaping session.

It is pretty unique since it really likes coil over >1Ω to be pushed to the limit with wattage, thanks to is massive structure it never get hot, never killing the aroma; u can chain vape how much u want or blow for 10 seconds.
He also really likes wraps, u have a lot of space so the more wraps u do, the better is the flavour.
I mostly use it with real tobacco extracts with a build around 1.20Ω, or sometimes i go under 1Ω with custards, never tried to push it a lot with things like a 7 wraps of twisted 26g ss on a 2.5mm support but u can totally do it and i will test it this summer with frozen eliquids.

pros:

*1* ALWAYS fresh liquid: with bf atom if u squonk too much the liquid after going in contact with cotton goes back in the bottle, with fev is almost impossible that the liquid goes back in the tank after touching the coil and at the same time, u can't "cook" or burn the liquid if u chain vape.

*2* The coil last... a lot. When i vape sintetic juice in MTL i rebuild the coil after idk, 20/25 ml (single wire of 26 or 27g) with a re-wick after 10/12ml. With fev since the wick always have the perfect amount of liquid and it ins't submerged it never caramelizes, i vaped up to 30ml with a single wick and i am pretty squeamish, there are people who vape up to 40/50ml. A twisted coil made with kanthal 28g lasted me almost a month.

*3* The only air u have is side/mid side to the coil and not under it: this boost the main aromatic notes of the flavour and with the huge evaporation chamber it produces tons of vapor even at low wattage.

Cons: 

*1* U are forced to buy the clone, few months ago flash e vapor (the brand) pretty much blocked the import in italy for no reason and for no reason they started again to sell it again but they can decide to stop at any moment. Never wanted to be distributed from other italian shops, since we are talking about A LOT of money i don't really suggest to invest so much into a company who doesn't care to export theirs product, the clone is around 20 or 25 dollars and there is no copyright on the fev. If one of your airscrew fell into the sink having the replacement available only in germany isn't nice.

*2* Isn't easy figure out how to wick it, how to place the coil and then after this u need to test how u like it wicked, at what high u like the coil, what wire u like etc.

*3* From pics it looks ugly, IRL it is even worst, it is an atom made only to work and not to be admired, knurling are made for having the best grip possible and be able to unscrew it even with bare hands when the atom is hot (even if it never get hot).
Also it isn't the most reactive atom in the world, it as a sort of 0.2 second "lag" on the activation because of the pin structure, even in mechanic or with a ss build.

Feel free to ask any question.

Reactions: Winner 5 | Informative 4


----------



## Resistance (9/2/20)

Nice information on this MTL Atty. From what I see it looks like you can lift the tank(upper part) off the base to check the coil status.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (10/2/20)

Me likes!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Siodis (17/6/20)

I have three original 4,5S+ and I disagree with all of your cons. 0,2 sec delay? All of my FEVs fire exactly as any other atomizer I own, are you talking about the clone? It's my everyday work vape and I don't need a fireplace to enjoy it, building it is dead easy (unless it's your first RTA ), also it's the most beautiful atomizer I own . The throat hit and flavor is the best I have ever experienced in an MTL atomizer and I only use simple 32g KA1! I like my Flash e Vapor so much that I sold my Skyline to buy the third one

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silo (17/6/20)

Siodis said:


> I have three original 4,5S+ and I disagree with all of your cons. 0,2 sec delay? All of my FEVs fire exactly as any other atomizer I own, are you talking about the clone? It's my everyday work vape and I don't need a fireplace to enjoy it, building it is dead easy (unless it's your first RTA ), also it's the most beautiful atomizer I own . The throat hit and flavor is the best I have ever experienced in an MTL atomizer and I only use simple 32g KA1! I like my Flash e Vapor so much that I sold my Skyline to buy the third one



Difference might be that he uses "single wire of 26 or 27g".


----------



## Silo (17/6/20)

MTL said:


> *"3* From pics it looks ugly, IRL it is even worst",

Reactions: Like 1


----------

